
Ask HN: What is your failed project? - yitchelle
I recently pulled the plug on a side project after I realised that I was not able to give the time it needs. I am sharing it so that whoever has more time than me can take the idea and run with it, if they want.<p>The project was a guided Q&amp;A website where participants are guided through a series of brain exercises. The concept is to work the brain muscle so that it continues to grow, to stay sharp and nimble. The website would keep stats on the well the participants are doing. It&#x27;s based on the ten ideas a day concept originated by James Altucher.<p>Before building it, I ran a survey and got some initial reaction. Based on that, I started building it but family items caught up with me. So I am letting it go.<p>What&#x27;s your failed idea?
======
overcast
Ha! I'll limit myself just to the last four out of a zillion past projects.

[http://kidisms.com](http://kidisms.com) \- kid quotes

[http://linkpackets.com](http://linkpackets.com) \- groups of links packed up
by topic

[http://imadefood.com](http://imadefood.com) \- versioned recipes

[http://abbr.press](http://abbr.press) \- abbreviated, bulleted news articles

Lots more ideas in the pipeline of course :)

~~~
flukus
I like the idea behind imadefood.com, it's like github for recipes. I wonder
if being more github like (forking) would help?

~~~
overcast
Hi, thanks for the response, yes I've heard the "github for recipes" a few
times. My intention is not to make it that complex(target audience is not
always a technical developer), however the feature to "fork" is already part
of the current implementation. Simply clicking copy, will create a version
under your profile, with a reference to the parent recipe.

------
coreymaass
[http://LittleGoal.com](http://LittleGoal.com) \- progress tracking for
mastermind groups. [http://carpe.email](http://carpe.email) \- tinyletter-
style support.

Both still online, and I still use/update them both from time to time. Both
"failed" due to lack of getting the word out, to get users, to test market
fit.

------
taphangum
[https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-content-calendar-
lite/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-content-calendar-lite/) \- A simple
content calendar for WordPress. 1 year old. Def didn't get the traction I was
expecting. :)

~~~
yitchelle
I liked this idea, especially the suggest feature in your Pro version. Have
you thought about integrating it with soemthing like Hittail
([https://www.hittail.com/](https://www.hittail.com/)) to help with ideas to
generate the content.

~~~
taphangum
Hey thanks! I actually built something with the plugin itself that does
exactly this. Lost motivation to see it through though. Might just go ahead
and release pro on code canyon now.

------
shaunpud
[https://askdns.com](https://askdns.com) \- Reverse Domain/IP Lookup

It was fun learning about large datasets and stuff but it can be expensive
hosting it. Still needs lots of work on the frontend but was waiting to see
what interest it got first which isn't much, but Google are still slowly
crawling.

~~~
yitchelle
Did you get any buyers for your datasets?

~~~
shaunpud
Nope

------
patrickgordon
A 2 sided marketplace to find a group exercise PT. Had no idea what I was
doing on the business side of things and tried hard to build a product without
figuring out if anyone wanted it.

Turns out, they did not.

------
nojvek
I was building [http://bewolo.com](http://bewolo.com) I slowly started loosing
interest in it. It was a market place for experiences.

------
duartetb
It was [http://gamedevr.com](http://gamedevr.com)

A curated link agregator for gamedevs. I eventualy got bored of updating it.

It realy needs some love.

------
antoineMoPa
doxygit.com - A service that clones your repo to generate the documentation
with Doxygen.

Doxygen uses many separate programs in the background (like LateX), preventing
XSS and server-side hacks would have been really difficult for a team of 2.

